# Free lecture on guitar values :)



## Diablo

Fender strats teles bass mim inflated prices. & Fake fenders | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji 

not my ad, rest assured.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I was going to do a screen grab (because eventually, this ad will disappear) but man, it was long.

Anyhow, here’s a cut and paste...

_People are trying to sell made in Mexico fenders for far more than these guitars are worth, and more than they paid for them in the first place. Don't be a sucker.

There are mim fenders listed here for $700 -$1000 many of which are 10-20 years old. They are not worth that much. Up until 2014 you could buy a new mim for under $600. Guitars are not houses and don't appreciate like that this.

The fair prices for mims made from 2019-2016 are worth about 750-550 Anything made before 2015 are worth 500 at most. Even of they have a special edition transparent sticker on the headstock. Those are not limited edition guitars, they just came with a different headstock logo, ie. the spaghetti fender logo, and/or a different pick guard. Not worth any more than a standard model.
Other things that don't increase the value are:
New strings
Recent set up
Rarely played
Sounds amazing
Not a scratch on it
Mint
1 of a kind (they're never one of a kind)
Custom paint jobs (they painted it with spray paint at home)
Comes with gig bag ( the gig bags that came with mim fenders was a made in china, paper thin worthless garbage bag.)

Be careful of "upgraded" parts as well. If you go to Amazon and search guitar parts you'll find pages of parts that look great but are cheap Chinese made pop can metal parts. Most of these are visually appealing but a downgrade from what came on the guitar.

TRY TO AVOID CUSTOM MADE GUITARS. these are kit guitars that cost $150 - $300 and are on par with low end squires. Solo guitars in Vaughan sells these and are great for people who want to build their own but don't be fooled buy these on this site being passed off as custom shop guitars.
Head stock decals
Go to etsy and search fender head stock logos You'll find hundreds of listings for every fender headstock waterslides ever made. You may think your looking at a fender guitar but its really a cheap neck or a squire with a fake fender logo.
You can tell the difference by the lack of black teardrop at the base of the head stock. The only fenders that don't have a black or brown teardrop are vintage style necks with the truss adjustment at the base of the neck. If you see a fender logo with the adjustment at the base of the headstock without black or brown around it, stay away. It's a cheap guitar.

The only exceptions are the reissues and signature models, or if there has been significant upgrades, ie Seymour Duncan pickups , custom shop pickups, emg pickups. But even then the increase in value is 100-150 max. Tex mex pickups are good but not an expensive upgrade. The tele tex Mex PU are on Amazon for about $115 new. So they won't bring the value up too much. AND IF THEY CLAIM TO HAVE UPGRADED PICKUPS ASK TO SEE THE PROOF. Ask to seeThe box they came in and ask to see the the upgraded pickups removed from the guitar to make sure they're actually what the seller claims they are.

Its not an unreasonable request so if the seller pushes back or refuses, walk away. Don't overpay for these made in Mexico fenders, misleading "upgrades", and fake fenders. There's been listings for 15 year old standard strats for $750. Its worth $450 at best. And a early 2010s thin line tele that was bought new for around $599 listed here for $900.. YOU CAN BUY A NEW TELE FOR AROUND $900. dont buy a 10 year old tele for the price of a new tele. Thats just dumb

I just saw a guy selling a EVH frankenstrat for $1200 from a custom shop that he couldn't research because he "doesn't speak Japanese" started by someone who used to work at EVH but is now dead so its a rare guitar that sounds exactly like Eddie's guitar sounded. ( without the exact rig Eddie used it still had the same tone, incredible) he doesn't know what make the guitar is but is positive its high end. the bridge is very clearly a modern Chinese pressed popcan metal tremolo system, like a musiclily trem from Amazon worth $20 -$30, and not the floyd rose you need for a frankenstrat. The write up for his post was novel trying to sell you on the rarity of the guitar but in reality its a lie to convince you to buy his cheap guitar for $1200. You can buy one hell of a guitar from Gear music in oakville for $1200.

The best thing to do is shop around at reputable guitar shops for used guitars. They price them right and most will give you a free setup with in 90 days, and you can also return the guitar if you dont like it.

How to read serial #s
MN, MX and MZ are Made in Mexico followed by a number for the year
Ex. MX11###### means made in Mexico 2011
MN8###### mim 2008
MZ16##### MIM 2016
If there is no serial on the front or back of the headstock. Stay away.

The purpose of this post is to help newer players/ players that aren't familiar with fenders or parents looking to buy a guitar for their kid who could be the next Gilmour, Hendrix, Paisley, Annie Clark, avoid being taken advantage of by scammers. Thats not what the guitar community is about. I hope this helps. Be well and shine on you crazy diamonds
_


----------



## brokentoes

Jeebus wept.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well it’s on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## vadsy

I like it. I wonder if he's a member here, TGP or both


----------



## John123

I like it too. People are getting screwed. The same 90's Strat that sold for $900.00 before our dollar took a dive in 2015 is selling $1400.00 on Kijiji today. Sites like Reverb.com and Ebay don't help by posting items in Cdn$, using inflated exchange rate to make more money!! I think that people don't realize that our dollar will rebound back to par with the green back and then there'll be lots of people with overpaid guitars!!


----------



## Budda

"limited edition doesnt mean anything"

Find me another fender thats all nitro with matching headstock thats under a grand lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I don’t give a shit what Tacocasters _used_ to sell for. Yeah grandpa, when a brand new MIM Strat was $700, you could get used ones for $400. Well, a new one will run you a little under $1200 plus tax. If you don’t want to pay $650, go buy one of those new ones. Yeah. Didn’t think so...

Listen, I wish I could still get stuff at “5 years ago” prices but life doesn’t work that way.

Now, get off my lawn, Punks!!!


----------



## tomee2

MIM pricing has gone up, I agree, but the number of "custom builds" for sale that even from the pictures look like junk is nuts. Like the dude says, these are crappy solo kits or China fakes passed off as something special.


----------



## GeorgeMich

John123 said:


> I like it too. People are getting screwed. The same 90's Strat that sold for $900.00 before our dollar took a dive in 2015 is selling $1400.00 on Kijiji today. Sites like Reverb.com and Ebay don't help by posting items in Cdn$, using inflated exchange rate to make more money!! I think that people don't realize that our dollar will rebound back to par with the green back and then there'll be lots of people with overpaid guitars!!


Do you have some crystal ball we don’t know about? We haven’t been par for a a long time and we are no where close to being par again.


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> Anyhow, here’s a cut and paste


This post/thread should be a sticky. @davetcan


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yeah we were at par with the US dollar once in my lifetime. I don’t expect to see it again.


----------



## laristotle

JBFairthorne said:


> Yeah we were at par with the US dollar once in my lifetime. I don’t expect to see it again.


As a kid, I remember us being above the USD.


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> This post/thread should be a sticky. @davetcan


Oh I don’t think so 😃


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> As a kid, I remember us being above the USD.


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> As a kid, I remember us being above the USD.


Back when the cfl seemed on par with the nfl


----------



## Lincoln

laristotle said:


> As a kid, I remember us being above the USD.


I remember that not so long ago. We we over $1USD twice in 2010


----------



## hammerstein

I gotta agree with a lot of what was said.. when it comes to a 10-15 year old stock Mexican strat, it’s ridiculous to see an asking of $700 for it. If there truly is something about it that makes it worth more for whatever reason, that’s one thing.. but that’s not normally the case.

I’ve also recently seen those Gibson faded t Les Paul’s that were like $800 brand new a few years back, being listed for $1200+ now.

Harley Benton guitars listed for every last cent you’d have to pay to have a new one shipped over... 

There are a lot of unreasonable and unrealistic used listings out there.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## Always12AM

Diablo said:


> Fender strats teles bass mim inflated prices. & Fake fenders | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> not my ad, rest assured.


Whomever posted this ad sure seems passionate for someone who is still concerned about Mexican Standard Fender guitars lol.


----------



## cboutilier

It does bother me. Classic Vibes are going for old MIM Standard prices. I mean, they are the better guitar, but they lack the F word.


----------



## John123

hammerstein said:


> I gotta agree with a lot of what was said.. when it comes to a 10-15 year old stock Mexican strat, it’s ridiculous to see an asking of $700 for it. If there truly is something about it that makes it worth more for whatever reason, that’s one thing.. but that’s not normally the case.
> 
> I’ve also recently seen those Gibson faded t Les Paul’s that were like $800 brand new a few years back, being listed for $1200+ now.
> 
> Harley Benton guitars listed for every last cent you’d have to pay to have a new one shipped over...
> 
> There are a lot of unreasonable and unrealistic used listings out there.


100% in agreement. Those Strats probably cost $700.00 at the time. It's like those Lonestar Strats that I've seen advertised lately for up to $1200. Completely ludacris and no logical reason that they should appreciate in value!! Too bad I can't price my older truck like that!!


----------



## sillyak

He has a point.

I bought a MIM Standard Tele new for $800 in 2016. It was dead mint when I sold it last year and it sat for awhile a $500, sold for $480. Prices are inflated a bit now, but I still wouldn't pay over $500 for a MIM Standard, and maybe $600 for a player. Be patient and they will pop up.

In September of this year I bought a *mint* 2011 MIM Blacktop strat for $450 at L&M with a hard shell case ($472.50 out the door in Alberta) I sold the case for $50, so yeah I agree, these Kijiji prices are ridiculous.


----------



## Sugar

“Here’s an sq Japanese squire strat no case, unoriginal emg pickups, fishbowl routing done by my uncle who is a plumber (fish are dead now dunno how to get them out.) No buckle rash - $1980”


----------



## HighNoon

MN8 would be 1998, not 2008 MIM as he wrote. Other than that, there's some well intentioned advice, free of charge. Of course, user beware, buyer beware and your mileage may vary with every purchase and advice taken.


----------



## Gitguy

Ive been wintering down Mississippi way for the past 8 years (not this year) Since I had a lot of spare time I went lookin around pawn shops etc down south for guitars. At 1st I was finding Mim Fenders, Epi LPs for $250 US but of course every year the prices increased, dollar changed and they were gettin harder to find. Last time 2018 when I went down, a decent Epi or Fender mim if you could find one was $500 US. I usually came back with 5-6 guitars, last time, nada. Im almost thinkin to take stuff down instead. With all the flooding. fires and hurricanes down there, can you imagine how many brothers lost their collections? I think a lot of guys would be surprised at the prices down there now, there are also a lot more and new guys out there collecting too. Guitars are a commodity now complete with shysters.
Do your homework.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Used gear is worth what people will pay for it. Buyers set the market value, not the seller. If no one paid the high prices the price would come down. I agree that it seems ridiculous to pay almost new prices fir a guitar that isn’t as good as a new one. When I went looking for a pbass I ended up with new for little more than the price of the used ones I was looking at.


----------



## John123

GeorgeMich said:


> Do you have some crystal ball we don’t know about? We haven’t been par for a a long time and we are no where close to being par again.


It's cyclical; the dollar exchange rate fluctuates. We were fluctuating around par from appr. 2006-2015, even going above par at times. Even if it doesn't regain par and reaches .90, that's better than what we were at in 2016, when we hit 68.68!!


----------



## zontar

He comes across a bit abrasive & that could turn some people off so they don't listen.
but like most I generally agree with him.
Just keep in mind Canadian dollars vs US or other.
And some things will change with time.

certainly there are those out there who are not honest in what they are selling--and always a good idea to check things out--do some research-and a seller pushing back against questions is always a red flag.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Maybe some people need an education, and some people feel that they need to teach. This noble guy just wants the market his way. Just another messed up individual who is right and the world is wrong. Somebody gave him a soapbox to stand on, and he used the opportunity to air his opinions.

I could not care less what other people think. Been there, done that, apparently I stand on a soapbox when I contribute to a forum. Guilty as well for giving my opinion.

When confronted with a piece of gear, or anything for that matter, that is available at a price I would pay, I then buy it, if I want it. Free is always better? Not really. That just feeds the hoarding if I really didn’t need it, or want it. Particularly if it was given to me to for implied personal use, and to enjoy, not sell. I have bought a lot of gear to experience, learn from, then moved it on, both sold, and given away.

I pay what I want to pay, with both sides happy, or walk. The same goes for selling.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> I don’t give a shit what Tacocasters _used_ to sell for. Yeah grandpa, when a brand new MIM Strat was $700, you could get used ones for $400. Well, a new one will run you a little under $1200 plus tax. If you don’t want to pay $650, go buy one of those new ones. Yeah. Didn’t think so...
> 
> Listen, I wish I could still get stuff at “5 years ago” prices but life doesn’t work that way.
> 
> Now, get off my lawn, Punks!!!




They haven't gone up in value so the ones bought when they were $599 new are not now worth $1000.


----------



## colchar

hammerstein said:


> I’ve also recently seen those Gibson faded t Les Paul’s that were like $800 brand new a few years back, being listed for $1200+ now.



Which ones are you talking about?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> They haven't gone up in value so the ones bought when they were $599 new are not now worth $1000.


I never said $1000 but the fact is, used prices will rise as new prices do. People may not like it, understand it, or agree with it, but that’s how it will _always_ be.

I don’t get how people think what something sold for at one point in time has any bearing on what it sells for today. I could use the extreme example of a ‘59 Burst, but in 2008, new Les Paul Standards were in the low to mid $2000s and used ones were no more than 1500 bucks. Today, a Standard with flame top will cost you $3599 or almost $4100 with tax.

Let’s say I bought a 2005 Standard 10 years ago for $1400. If I decided to sell it tomorrow, why in the hell am I obligated to ask anywhere under 2 grand for it? Because it was only $2249 new? Because used, they were $1400 to $1600 for years? I’m not asking a dime under $2500. Is someone going to shit on me because “they didn’t even sell for that much new”? I would invite them to go buy that new one for $1600 more.

Just because we’re talking about Mexican Fenders, that doesn’t change a thing. Two days ago, I went to check out a 2009 Nashville Deluxe Telecaster that was priced at $650. He bought it used in 2013. The original owner probably paid between $700 and $800. He bought it used in 2013 and probably paid $400 and change. Since a new one is $1160 or $1310 with tax. I think $650 is a fair price. Am I wrong?

...and @colchar, I’m not dumping on you. Just presenting the other side of the argument. 👍


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> I never said $1000 but the fact is, used prices will rise as new prices do. People may not like it, understand it, or agree with it, but that’s how it will _always_ be.
> 
> I don’t get how people think what something sold for at one point in time has any bearing on what it sells for today. I could use the extreme example of a ‘59 Burst, but in 2008, new Les Paul Standards were in the low to mid $2000s and used ones were no more than 1500 bucks. Today, a Standard with flame top will cost you $3599 or almost $4100 with tax.
> 
> Let’s say I bought a 2005 Standard 10 years ago for $1400. If I decided to sell it tomorrow, why in the hell am I obligated to ask anywhere under 2 grand for it? Because it was only $2249 new? Because used, they were $1400 to $1600 for years? I’m not asking a dime under $2500. Is someone going to shit on me because “they didn’t even sell for that much new”? I would invite them to go buy that new one for $1600 more.
> 
> Just because we’re talking about Mexican Fenders, that doesn’t change a thing. Two days ago, I went to check out a 2009 Nashville Deluxe Telecaster that was priced at $650. He bought it used in 2013. The original owner probably paid between $700 and $800. He bought it used in 2013 and probably paid $400 and change. Since a new one is $1160 or $1310 with tax. I think $650 is a fair price. Am I wrong?
> 
> ...and @colchar, I’m not dumping on you. Just presenting the other side of the argument. 👍



Bursts _are_ an extreme example. The current prices being higher due to inflation, better quality materials, different specs, higher material costs, etc. does not mean that a 10-15 year old MIM has also gone up in value. That guitar has not improved, it is not worth more.

I currently have an ES-335 for sale. I priced it based on what it sold for when I bought it, not what they sell for now.

By your argument, the 2005 Ford Taurus that I gor rif of after buying my Cherokee should have been worth more than what it cost new just because the price of new cars has increased.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> By your argument, the 2005 Ford Taurus that I gor rif of after buying my Cherokee should have been worth more than what it cost new just because the price of new cars has increased.


The car argument doesn’t equate because a guitar, under normal use, will not deteriorate over the years the way a vehicle does.



colchar said:


> The current prices being higher due to inflation, better quality materials, different specs, higher material costs, etc. does not mean that a 10-15 year old MIM has also gone up in value. That guitar has not improved, it is not worth more.


So then, what about that 15 year-old Les Paul in my example? Inflation, higher material costs, etc., “does not mean that a 10-15 year old LP Standard has also gone up in value”. That guitar has also not improved and “is not worth more”.

...except that it _is_.
“Worth” is a subjective term but it will certainly _sell_ for more.

And also, your 335 may not be a fair comparison since it’s a 2016. If it were a 15 year-old model, it would likely be selling for more than the new price from 2005. Certainly waaay more than what someone would have paid used 10 years ago. I guarantee you wouldn’t be selling it based on 2005 prices.

Again, I’m not crazy about the idea that a Mexican Strat will likely run me north of $600, but I can either pay it, pony up for a new one, or do without. I can also wait around for a deal to pop up at $500, but much like $1600 Les Paul Standards from 5 years ago, those days are numbered.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Here in Winnipeg the market is flooded with people trying to sell American Standards and Specials for a couple hundred less than a new American Pro.


----------



## StevieMac

Step Brother to the person initially highlighted here?: 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2

StevieMac said:


> Step Brother to the person initially highlighted here?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Good one. Pretty sure it's pointed directly at a few sellers with multiple Strats all priced about $300 under new. One guy has had the same 5 or 6 Strats up for about 4 months now.


----------



## hammerstein

colchar said:


> Which ones are you talking about?











Gibson.com: Les Paul Faded 2017 T


Played-in looks, modern performance. The 2017 Les Paul Faded T has the look of an instrument that already has a few decades of playing on it and has been shaped directly by the player




legacy.gibson.com





These ones. I suppose the price could have bounced around a bit, but a couple years ago I had one in my Amazon cart for a few weeks for somewhere around $800. I never pulled the trigger because I was leery about spending that much on something I couldn’t see in person first.


----------



## Diablo

StevieMac said:


> Step Brother to the person initially highlighted here?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Lol

might be aimed at “Carson” in the peg.








2019 Fender Telecaster USA 1000$ (Winnipeg)


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/winnipeg/2019-american-fender-telecaster-wont-last-long/1542834034?utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## SWLABR

It does come across as a "get off my lawn" rant, but I think the intention is good. (I said "think... I do not "know"). It is nuts what people are asking for used. But Fender has jacked the prices of new ones so high, I guess the ceiling for everything went up. I was searching for a price to sell my 2008 American Standard Tele, which I bought new, for $1000 12yrs ago. Reverb was a little bloated, but L&M said I should get $700-$850. What?? a new MIM is more than that! I should be able to sell a well made, well maintained American made guitar for more than a Mexican made one. Even if mine is old. Especially since the MIM that I've picked up lately are garbage. I grabbed one the other day and the fret sprouting was brutal! I could not believe this was a licensed Fender product on the rack at a major retailer. You would need an immediate bench-job before you could take it home or you would rip your hand to sh*t. 
In the end I kept my AS Tele. It was worth more to me than a top end of $850!


----------



## sillyak

hammerstein said:


> Gibson.com: Les Paul Faded 2017 T
> 
> 
> Played-in looks, modern performance. The 2017 Les Paul Faded T has the look of an instrument that already has a few decades of playing on it and has been shaped directly by the player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legacy.gibson.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ones. I suppose the price could have bounced around a bit, but a couple years ago I had one in my Amazon cart for a few weeks for somewhere around $800. I never pulled the trigger because I was leery about spending that much on something I couldn’t see in person first.



Around the same time L&M was selling those 2017 Faded SGs for $799 new. I saw one in a pawn shop for $525. Now people are asking $1000-$1200 for them on Kijiji. Lol!


----------



## tomee2

Diablo said:


> Lol
> 
> might be aimed at “Carson” in the peg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 Fender Telecaster USA 1000$ (Winnipeg)
> 
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/winnipeg/2019-american-fender-telecaster-wont-last-long/1542834034?utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guitarscanada.com


Or this guy on kijiji.... he's now up to 7 Strats... the latest one talks about a strap and strap locks as a hundred buck upgrade... they've all come from Fender with them since 1987...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

tomee2 said:


> Or this guy on kijiji.... he's now up to 7 Strats


Two different cities too. Laval and Richmond Hill.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> It does come across as a "get off my lawn" rant, but I think the intention is good. (I said "think... I do not "know"). It is nuts what people are asking for used. But Fender has jacked the prices of new ones so high, I guess the ceiling for everything went up. I was searching for a price to sell my 2008 American Standard Tele, which I bought new, for $1000 12yrs ago. Reverb was a little bloated, but L&M said I should get $700-$850. What?? a new MIM is more than that! I should be able to sell a well made, well maintained American made guitar for more than a Mexican made one. Even if mine is old. Especially since the MIM that I've picked up lately are garbage. I grabbed one the other day and the fret sprouting was brutal! I could not believe this was a licensed Fender product on the rack at a major retailer. You would need an immediate bench-job before you could take it home or you would rip your hand to sh*t.
> In the end I kept my AS Tele. It was worth more to me than a top end of $850!


I may be out of the loop because I’m not up to date on how the new USA Fenders compare to the older American Standards, but...

If I see an American Std. Tele or Strat for $1200, I mash the Reply button hoping no one else beats me to it. At 1000 bucks, I’m already in my car, racing to the postal code while messaging for an exact address.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> I may be out of the loop because I’m not up to date on how the new USA Fenders compare to the older American Standards, but...
> 
> If I see an American Std. Tele or Strat for $1200, I mash the Reply button hoping no one else beats me to it. At 1000 bucks, I’m already in my car, racing to the postal code while messaging for an exact address.
> 
> View attachment 342603


How does condition factor in? If the body has dents or chunks of finish missing, how much less would you pay? Is $1000 for an Am Standard Strat with big finish chips too much?


----------



## laristotle

tomee2 said:


> How does condition factor in? If the body has dents or chunks of finish missing, how much less would you pay?
> Is $1000 for an Am Standard Strat with big finish chips too much?


Chances of that would be minimal, because the seller would advertise as 'naturally relic'd'. lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> How does condition factor in? If the body has dents or chunks of finish missing, how much less would you pay? Is $1000 for an Am Standard Strat with big finish chips too much?


The assumption would be “normal” condition. So yeah, no giant chunks, no divots in the frets, etc.

And it was mainly in reference to this statement...


SWLABR said:


> In the end I kept my AS Tele. It was worth more to me than a top end of $850!


When was the last time you saw an American Standard Tele listed for $850? It’s been a couple years for me.
And screw L&M for their “according to the system, we sell them for...”. I call bullshit on them having sold one for that in recent memory. If they did, it must have had major issues and shouldn’t be used as the benchmark.


----------



## GuitarT

2manyGuitars said:


> When was the last time you saw an American Standard Tele listed for $850? It’s been a couple years for me.


I have to agree. I can't remember the last time I saw an American Standard Strat or Tele under $1,000. Going rate around here is $1,200 - $1,400. Even the Highway One's and Specials are pushing $1,000 on the used market. If an American Standard showed up for $850 in my neck of the woods it wouldn't last 10 minutes.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

GuitarT said:


> I have to agree. I can't remember the last time I saw an American Standard Strat or Tele under $1,000. Going rate around here is $1,200 - $1,400. Even the Highway One's and Specials are pushing $1,000 on the used market. If an American Standard showed up for $850 in my neck of the woods it wouldn't last 10 minutes.


And then whoever bought it would have it reposted the next day asking $1500


----------



## SWLABR

2manyGuitars said:


> When was the last time you saw an American Standard Tele listed for $850? It’s been a couple years for me.
> And screw L&M for their “according to the system, we sell them for...”. I call bullshit on them having sold one for that in recent memory. If they did, it must have had major issues and shouldn’t be used as the benchmark.





GuitarT said:


> I have to agree. I can't remember the last time I saw an American Standard Strat or Tele under $1,000. Going rate around here is $1,200 - $1,400. Even the Highway One's and Specials are pushing $1,000 on the used market. If an American Standard showed up for $850 in my neck of the woods it wouldn't last 10 minutes.





Powdered Toast Man said:


> And then whoever bought it would have it reposted the next day asking $1500


I was very disappointed with L&M's assessment of $850 max. I was also worried I would be laughed out of town asking what I thought it was worth ($1200) or underselling and then seeing it the next day for more. I don't like being ripped off, but do not like ripping someone off else off either. I'm a terrible negotiator. 

So, it will remain in the stable.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> I was very disappointed with L&M's assessment of $850 max. I was also worried I would be laughed out of town asking what I thought it was worth ($1200) or underselling and then seeing it the next day for more. I don't like being ripped off, but do not like ripping someone off else off either. I'm a terrible negotiator.
> 
> So, it will remain in the stable.


I’m pretty sure if you wanted $1200, you wouldn’t have to wait too long.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

...and THIS guy must be higher than giraffe pussy if he thinks his $1199 MIM Strat is worth $1100.










I clicked because I thought it was US model at that price. Says he paid “about $1400 including shipping and taxes”. So I’m forgoing a warranty and return period to save the tax?


----------



## Frenchy99

Funny how things change, back in about 2005-07 people were dumping MIM Fenders.

I picked up a few MIM Jazz basses for around $150 with hard case... Wonder how much they would go for today.


----------



## GuitarT

SWLABR said:


> I was searching for a price to sell my 2008 American Standard Tele, which I bought new, for $1000 12yrs ago.


Is it an American Standard or Highway One? Just asking as $1,000 would have been closer to the Highway One price than the American Standard price in 2008. I paid $970 for a new American Standard Tele in 1996.


----------



## Budda

Frenchy99 said:


> Funny how things change, back in about 2005-07 people were dumping MIM Fenders.
> 
> I picked up a few MIM Jazz basses for around $150 with hard case... Wonder how much they would go for today.



$500-$600.

New prices elevate used prices.

My personal disdain is the fender lacquer series classic player jazzmasters - listing for $1400 but they were $1299 or so new 5 years ago. AVRI teles and JM's going for $2k when they were probably $1900 new at the time (7 years ago my usa deluxe tele was $1699 new).


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Just for fun, I should post some shots of the Canadian 1991 Fender price list I dug out a couple weeks ago. I used to work at a music store a looong time ago.


----------



## SWLABR

GuitarT said:


> Is it an American Standard or Highway One? Just asking as $1,000 would have been closer to the Highway One price than the American Standard price in 2008. I paid $970 for a new American Standard Tele in 1996.


I must be mis-reading your reply. It _sounds_ like you're saying a Highway Onw is worth more than an American Standard of the same era. Cause the Hwy 1's were an American made budget line. A supposed "lesser" finish than the A/S. 
Or have they actually surpassed their American counterparts value on the resale market??


----------



## GuitarT

SWLABR said:


> I must be mis-reading your reply. It _sounds_ like you're saying a Highway Onw is worth more than an American Standard of the same era. Cause the Hwy 1's were an American made budget line. A supposed "lesser" finish than the A/S.
> Or have they actually surpassed their American counterparts value on the resale market??


Sorry, $1,000 new in 2008 would have been closer to a Highway One price. I'm sure American Standards were more than that then as I mentioned I paid close to that 12 years earlier.


----------



## SWLABR

GuitarT said:


> Sorry, $1,000 new in 2008 would have been closer to a Highway One price. I'm sure American Standards were more than that then as I mentioned I paid close to that 12 years earlier.


OOhhhhhh... see, I did read wrong. Nope, the A/S was just under a grand in early 2008. I got it at L&M, they have the purchase history.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

I paid $799 for my Highway One Strat in 2009. American Standards were around $999-1099 at the time. The current day equivalent to the Hwy1 is the American Performer. Hwy1 became American Special (exact same specs except the body changed to poly instead of nitro) which then became American Performer when the lines were rebranded in 2016/17.


----------



## vadsy

quick question. this seems high ($900) but maybe not. what might it really be worth? fancy run but made in Korea. upgrades and a nice case









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GuitarT

vadsy said:


> quick question. this seems high ($900) but maybe not. what might it really be worth? fancy run but made in Korea. upgrades and a nice case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


I know the ad says 2004 but I think it looks more like a late 80's Showmaster Series. Would have to do some research. Quality wise these guitars are top notch. Whether or not it's worth $900 I don't know.


----------



## fretzel

They were going for 5-600 a couple of years ago. Without the case he want 700. They are a nice looking guitar IMO. Still don't know if I would personally spend that on one.


----------



## tomee2

GuitarT said:


> I know the ad says 2004 but I think it looks more like a late 80's Showmaster Series. Would have to do some research. Quality wise these guitars are top notch. Whether or not it's worth $900 I don't know.


It's an 04.. Korean made set neck. 
It might be a fantastic guitar but the made in Korea badge just kills it.. people will value it like a high end Squier. $700 seems high.. but $500 a bit low. He should sell the top end case separately...


----------



## BlueRocker

tomee2 said:


> It's an 04.. Korean made set neck.
> It might be a fantastic guitar but the made in Korea badge just kills it.. people will value it like a high end Squier. $700 seems high.. but $500 a bit low. He should sell the top end case separately...


I had one of these in black around 2010 (I think it was an '07). Set neck, played great. Price seems OK to me.


----------



## pat6969

It’s no different than anything else. I bought my 2014 F350 Lariat for 70K, my 2019 2500HD was 85K. Show me where we can purchase used items with respect to what they cost 5-10 years ago. I remember buying a 2013 LP Signature T brand new for $1200, and I’ve seen them for sale on this site within the last year for $1600-$1900. Worth it? Probably considering today’s pricing.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

2manyGuitars said:


> Just for fun, I should post some shots of the Canadian 1991 Fender price list I dug out a couple weeks ago. I used to work at a music store a looong time ago.


Probably grabbed this when the new one came out and it was headed for the trash.

It has all of the guitars, basses, amps, etc.








Here’s a sample page with the American Standard Strat, a couple Strat Plus models, as well as the US Contemporary and HM Strats.
Note that these are the “Manufacturers Suggested Retail Prices”. The street price was _always_ 25% off of MSRP, so the American Std would have been $749.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> .....
> Note that these are the “Manufacturers Suggested Retail Prices”. The street price was _always_ 25% off of MSRP, so the American Std would have been $749.
> ......


My friend bought a Strat Plus new in 1990 and it was $1100 taxes in... he still has the receipt in the case. List was $1399, so 25% off seems about right.

Damn, lefties pay $300 extra for an American Standard!


----------



## tomee2

Routinely selling for under MSRP seems to backfire in a way... you're setting yourself up to compete with used goods that appear to have been sold for more then they were according to the price sheets on records, yet actually sold for less, increasing the value of the guitars sold at a discount. Hmmm


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> My friend bought a Strat Plus new in 1990 and it was $1100 taxes in... he still has the receipt in the case. List was $1399, so 25% off seems about right.
> 
> Damn, lefties pay $300 extra for an American Standard!


Also, as far as that $1100, tax wasn’t 13% back then.

And I noticed that too about the lefties. Holy crap!



tomee2 said:


> Routinely selling for under MSRP seems to backfire in a way... you're setting yourself up to compete with used goods that appear to have been sold for more then they were according to the price sheets on records, yet actually sold for less, increasing the value of the guitars sold at a discount. Hmmm


It wasn’t really a conscious choice. It’s just the way things were. Ottawa had quite a number of music stores back then but Steve’s dictated the prices. They discounted everything 25%. If we didn’t, the customer would just go to Steve’s for their gear.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> Also, as far as that $1100, tax wasn’t 13% back then.
> 
> And I noticed that too about the lefties. Holy crap!
> 
> 
> It wasn’t really a conscious choice. It’s just the way things were. Ottawa had quite a number of music stores back then but Steve’s dictated the prices. They discounted everything 25%. If we didn’t, the customer would just go to Steve’s for their gear.


I was thinking out loud in general about that... not really criticizing the guitar industry. It explains to me a little bit why some companies forbid seller discounts, like Apple.


----------



## pat6969

I find it hilarious that guys are asking over 2K for an ‘80’s Les Paul Standard. They were less than 1K brand new back then!


----------



## JBFairthorne

In 1993 I bought my first guitar, a new lefty American Standard Strat. $1049 plus tax at Steve’s. I still have the receipt. The righties were $999 plus tax. That was the regular price. No sale or anything.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

pat6969 said:


> I find it hilarious that guys are asking over 2K for an ‘80’s Les Paul Standard. They were less than 1K brand new back then!


You’re right. They’re so stupid!
They should just buy a _new_ one for 1000 bucks.
Oh, right...
A new one is almost $4000.

All these people who think current prices have anything to do with “used to sell for” need to show me where the “Time Machine” filter is on kijiji. Because I can’t seem to find it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

JBFairthorne said:


> In 1993 I bought my first guitar, a new lefty American Standard Strat. $1049 plus tax at Steve’s. I still have the receipt. The righties were $999 plus tax. That was the regular price. No sale or anything.


$1399.99 minus 25% is $1049.99


----------



## pat6969

2manyGuitars said:


> You’re right. They’re so stupid!
> They should just buy a _new_ one for 1000 bucks.
> Oh, right...
> A new one is almost $4000.
> 
> All these people who think current prices have anything to do with “used to sell for” need to show me where the “Time Machine” filter is on kijiji. Because I can’t seem to find it.


Yay!! Someone else has it figured out! 👍 If I’m not mistaken, MIM Strats have almost tripled in price over the last 20 years. What makes anyone think the used price is dictated by the original selling price?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

pat6969 said:


> Yay!! Someone else has it figured out! 👍 If I’m not mistaken, MIM Strats have almost tripled in price over the last 20 years. What makes anyone think the used price is dictated by the original selling price?


Hey, a Les Paul Standard was $250 back in 1959. I’m gonna call up Billy G and tell him he needs to sell me Pearly Gates for a couple hundred bucks. How do you think that’ll go over?

Maybe if include a Line 6 Spyder...


----------



## pat6969

2manyGuitars said:


> Hey, a Les Paul Standard was $250 back in 1959. I’m gonna call up Billy G and tell him he needs to sell me Pearly Gates for a couple hundred bucks. How do you think that’ll go over?
> 
> Maybe if include a Line 6 Spyder...


Thanks for arguing my point.🤙


----------



## 2manyGuitars

pat6969 said:


> Thanks for arguing my point.🤙


Yes, we’re in agreement. Just because I’m replying to you doesn’t mean I’m arguing.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

And joke’s on me...

I just paid $850 (plus shipping) for a MIM Stratocaster.
I guess I’m a dumb-ass.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

SWLABR said:


> I was very disappointed with L&M's assessment of $850 max. I was also worried I would be laughed out of town asking what I thought it was worth ($1200) or underselling and then seeing it the next day for more. I don't like being ripped off, but do not like ripping someone off else off either. I'm a terrible negotiator.
> 
> So, it will remain in the stable.


I know it’s not in your neck of the woods, but to give you an idea of the market, here’s a guy _offering_ up to $1300 for an American Standard Tele...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





If you want $1200 for yours, I think you’re good.


----------

